
How Gareth Edwards Shot ‘Monsters’ On An Incredibly Low Budget - evo_9
http://www.slashfilm.com/2010/06/03/how-gareth-edwards-shot-monsters-on-an-incredibly-low-budget/
======
waterlesscloud
It's a little tricky, since it would be hard to duplicate the feat of making
this film on a $15,000 budget.

But I do think this film will be a landmark in the on-going story on the de-
centralization of power in the film industry.

~~~
evo_9
Agree - along with Primer, which granted lacked any real special effects but
is non-the-less an incredible film considering its (Primers) roughly 6k
budget.

I quite enjoyed this flick, it has a sort of District-9 feel to it and the
story was interesting and not entirely what I expected.

